# Handling p. Fasciata



## xboa (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey all, new to this forum, thought i'd share this with you oo:










Youtube

-James


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't understand why ppl want to do this apart from show off. A bite would not only hurt but if it's fangs his your veins you would have a jet stream of blood but also a likely infection caused by fangs that have previously been used to munch crickets!
there's very little any hospital can do for a bite so you'll certainly be testing your pain threshold.


----------



## zetec rob (Jan 5, 2009)

My friend got tagged on the hand by one of these. It ran up the stream of water as he was misting it's viv. 

His hand was a mess and he nearly lost it, so go ahead if you feel brave, but remember these are pretty nasty as T's go.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

zetec rob said:


> My friend got tagged on the hand by one of these. It ran up the stream of water as he was misting it's viv.
> 
> His hand was a mess and he nearly lost it, so go ahead if you feel brave, but remember these are pretty nasty as T's go.


I don't actually believe one word of that statement apart from your friend got tagged.......

:lol2:


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

nearly lost his hand?

you do realise that statement is massively OTT

no tarantula is massively dangerous to you unless you have an allergic reaction, and even then you wouldn't nearly lose a hand due to the type of venom they possess


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

But remember there is no such thing yet as tooth paste for T's :whistling2:


----------



## xboa (Jun 9, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> I don't understand why ppl want to do this apart from show off. A bite would not only hurt but if it's fangs his your veins you would have a jet stream of blood but also a likely infection caused by fangs that have previously been used to munch crickets!
> there's very little any hospital can do for a bite so you'll certainly be testing your pain threshold.


I didn't hold it to show off, i held it because i wanted to and i can't appreciate it fully when it's hiding away in a glass enclosure.

-James


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

xboa said:


> I didn't hold it to show off, i held it because i wanted to and i can't appreciate it fully when it's hiding away in a glass enclosure.
> 
> -James


Then maybe you should own one? Thing is if you took a bad bite from one of these you're running the risk of giving the hobby a bad name all because you want to hold it? Let's be honest here shall we, what do you really get from holding it? What does the spider get from you holding it? Try thinking about it in future


----------



## xboa (Jun 9, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Then maybe you should own one? Thing is if you took a bad bite from one of these you're running the risk of giving the hobby a bad name all because you want to hold it? Let's be honest here shall we, what do you really get from holding it? What does the spider get from you holding it? Try thinking about it in future


What do you mean maybe i should own one? I do own it..

Stop being against it.. I held it not you and it would have been me who it bit not you so stop hating.

If you don't want to handle yours then don't, I'll do what i want with mine.

-James


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

xboa said:


> What do you mean maybe i should own one? I do own it..
> 
> Stop being against it.. I held it not you and it would have been me who it bit not you so stop hating.
> 
> ...


It was a typo, i meant shouldn't. I will correct it. 

Then in my eyes you shouldn't own one at all with that attitude, "you'll do whatever you want with it" That's great, as long as you're happy, f:censor:k the poor animal. Pri:censor:k


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

xboa said:


> What do you mean maybe i should own one? I do own it..
> 
> Stop being against it.. I held it not you and it would have been me who it bit not you so stop hating.
> 
> ...


Then expect us all to point and laugh when you get bitten. I own some potent t's and i will happily put my hand in to clean the tanks but no way would i hold them, i have had a couple run over my hand before and thats quite enough for me thankyou.


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> It was a typo, i meant shouldn't. I will correct it.
> 
> Then in my eyes you shouldn't own one at all with that attitude, "you'll do whatever you want with it" That's great, as long as you're happy, f:censor:k the poor animal. Pri:censor:k


 What do you mean 'f:censor:k the poor animal'?
I hold some of my T's, does that make me a prick?


----------



## xboa (Jun 9, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> It was a typo, i meant shouldn't. I will correct it.
> 
> Then in my eyes you shouldn't own one at all with that attitude, "you'll do whatever you want with it" That's great, as long as you're happy, f:censor:k the poor animal. Pri:censor:k



Who pissed on your bonfire? I didn't say i will mistreat my animals nor did i ask for you to start telling me what to do.

It would be my own fault if i did get bit and i wouldn't blame anyone but myself so if you can't say anything positive keep it to yourself.

-James


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

oooo, is the football back on yet? :whistling2:


----------



## GoliathGabby (Jan 22, 2010)

Yep and England are playing dismal :devil:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

pire said:


> What do you mean 'f:censor:k the poor animal'?
> I hold some of my T's, does that make me a prick?


If you hold something that shouldn't be held then i guess you are? But again what good does holding it do for the spider? And why would you want to handle a spider that a bite could make you very ill?



xboa said:


> Who pissed on your bonfire? I didn't say i will mistreat my animals nor did i ask for you to start telling me what to do.
> 
> It would be my own fault if i did get bit and i wouldn't blame anyone but myself so if you can't say anything positive keep it to yourself.
> 
> -James


I say many positive things. So how about you start thinking of the animal rather than your own thrill seeking, then i'll start being more positive towards you.


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Not the most sensible post I have seen so far:gasp:
Pretty T though:flrt:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> It was a typo, i meant shouldn't. I will correct it.
> 
> Then in my eyes you shouldn't own one at all with that attitude, "you'll do whatever you want with it" That's great, as long as you're happy, f:censor:k the poor animal. Pri:censor:k


geez man get some air or something. He said he can handle his T's if he wants, he's right. I watched the video, he took his time, kept it calm. Yeah it could do a runner or bite him, any T could, hell my cat could.

**** the poor animal? He's holding it for a minute, not exactly a death sentence, it's a spider. 

Anyway OP nice Fasciata, you've got more nerves then me, I wouldn't try that with my Regalis girl, too quick for me, but I'm sure if I approached her slowly and gently coaxed her it may well work. As you say you know you could get bitten, just like folks who handle any invert with a bite or sting behind it, or a snake for that matter, also know.

I wouldn't post again this again OP, as you can see if folks post themselves holding something which isn't an Avic, chile rose or a placid Brachy, their obviously a thrill seeker, they obviously haven't thought it through or know what their doing. 

I'm going to put the kettle on...


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

The fact is here, that they shouldn't be handled full stop. If he was to take a bite then he's going to end up really ill, and then you have to think these spiders are REALLY scatty so a fall is possible with them too! So why put yourself and the spider at risk?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> The fact is here, that they shouldn't be handled full stop. If he was to take a bite then he's going to end up really ill, and then you have to think these spiders are REALLY scatty so a fall is possible with them too! So why put yourself and the spider at risk?


Gotta agree, Tim's right, you have to respect the T's that _aren't_ meant to be handled such as any of the Poecilotheria species, I rarely handle any of my T's and think they prefer it that way


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> The fact is here, that they shouldn't be handled full stop. If he was to take a bite then he's going to end up really ill, and then you have to think these spiders are REALLY scatty so a fall is possible with them too! So why put yourself and the spider at risk?


Meh the risk is his IMO, if he thinks he can handle it then it's up to him, like those who keep hots or handle their monitor lizards.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> Meh the risk is his IMO, if he thinks he can handle it then it's up to him, like those who keep hots or handle their monitor lizards.


Yeah but again it's more about the health of a spider, what happens to the idiot keeper is of no concern to me, but when a spider dies from a fall because being scatty is in the nature of that spider then it's died for the owners thrill seeking


----------



## xboa (Jun 9, 2010)

Stop trying to be smarter than everyone else, i held the spider end of story. There's no laws against handling spiders so if you don't like it get over it. 

I held the spider over the bed so it wouldn't fall any further than 5cm and if it did it was a soft landing. I thought it through and i didn't just rush it and do it to show off.

Keep your nose out of other peoples business if you don't like what they're doing.

-James


----------



## zetec rob (Jan 5, 2009)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> nearly lost his hand?
> 
> you do realise that statement is massively OTT
> 
> no tarantula is massively dangerous to you unless you have an allergic reaction, and even then you wouldn't nearly lose a hand due to the type of venom they possess



Don't know mate, could have been secondary infection on top of the bite, but i saw his hand and it wasn't pretty lol


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

zetec rob said:


> My friend got tagged on the hand by one of these. *It ran up the stream of water as he was misting it's viv.*


I still think we are overlooking this part.....

:whistling2:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

I Have to agree with most of what tim said lol that mental attitude 'ill hold it if i want to' gets you nowhere n they dont enjoy handling atall. but saying that i handle mine dangerous or non dangerous but i do so at my own personal risk and soley to get them back in the tanks or from tank to tank etc. never just to 'hold' them. plus im just nuts n get a kick out of things like having a H. mac in a threat pose on the top of my head haha :2thumb: god that rfukers quick.


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

xboa said:


> Stop trying to be smarter than everyone else, i held the spider end of story. There's no laws against handling spiders so if you don't like it get over it.
> 
> I held the spider over the bed so it wouldn't fall any further than 5cm and if it did it was a soft landing. I thought it through and i didn't just rush it and do it to show off.
> 
> ...


Sorry but YOU made it everyone`s business by posting it on a public forum:whistling2:


----------



## zetec rob (Jan 5, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> I still think we are overlooking this part.....
> 
> :whistling2:


I know, i know, that's what he said though, it was in one of those big old sweet jars, prob just jumped.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Valid point!!!

:2thumb:

"Wow look at me handling a tarantula, aren't I great etc...."

:whistling2:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> I still think we are overlooking this part.....
> 
> :whistling2:


Are water molecules strong enough to sustain the weight of a spider?:lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

zetec rob said:


> I know, i know, that's what he said though, it was in one of those big old sweet jars, prob just jumped.


just sounds like drivel that pours out after the 8th pint of Guinness to the grandchildren on a Sunday, the story will change to 3 maybe 4 pokies as the years go by....

Maybe the pokie will become a Metallica and so on....


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Pinkytoes said:


> Are water molecules strong enough to sustain the weight of a spider?:lol2:


Maybe it swam up the stream of water? If a salmon can do it, why not a spider?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> Maybe it swam up the stream of water? If a salmon can do it, why not a spider?


You've been drinking again.....

:hmm:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> You've been drinking again.....
> 
> :hmm:


:blush:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> :blush:


Knew it!!!

:naughty:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> Maybe it swam up the stream of water? If a salmon can do it, why not a spider?


orrrrrr
Maybe he has one of these:whistling2:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> Maybe it swam up the stream of water? If a salmon can do it, why not a spider?


Must have been a H.gigas than  never knew they grew kypes


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm not sure about going "up the stream" as in running up a torrent of water, but for sure a hungry spider will "chase" a trickle of water poured down the side of it's housing and could end up very near to were the water was coming from.

Im guessing that's what the chap in question meant.

Edit: Yes im a killjoy I know


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Oderus said:


> I'm not sure about going "up the stream" as in running up a torrent of water, but for sure a hungry spider will "chase" a trickle of water poured down the side of it's housing and could end up very near to were the water was coming from.
> 
> Im guessing that's what the chap in question meant.
> 
> Edit: Yes im a killjoy I know


haha yea my gbb goes nuts at water droplets managed to get it to ball up 10 roach nymphs the other day after a molt


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Oderus said:


> I'm not sure about going "up the stream" as in running up a torrent of water, but for sure a hungry spider will "chase" a trickle of water poured down the side of it's housing and could end up very near to were the water was coming from.
> 
> Im guessing that's what the chap in question meant.
> 
> Edit: Yes im a killjoy I know


He said his pal was misting though?

Even running up the actual stream of water sounds gash let alone running up mist???

:lol2:


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> If you hold something that shouldn't be held then i guess you are? But again what good does holding it do for the spider? And why would you want to handle a spider that a bite could make you very ill?
> 
> 
> > Do you ever handle any of your T's? If you don't then I think you're missing out on something wonderful!
> > Also, what good does sticking a spider in a plastic tub all its life (with little to no effort to replicate its natural environment) do?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

pire said:


> _TiMiSdRuNk_ said:
> 
> 
> > If you hold something that shouldn't be held then i guess you are? But again what good does holding it do for the spider? And why would you want to handle a spider that a bite could make you very ill?
> ...


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> pire said:
> 
> 
> > _TiMiSdRuNk_ said:
> ...


----------



## reptilesonk (Jun 15, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Then maybe you should own one? Thing is if you took a bad bite from one of these you're running the risk of giving the hobby a bad name all because you want to hold it? Let's be honest here shall we, what do you really get from holding it? What does the spider get from you holding it? Try thinking about it in future


I get a pretty good buzz from handling my T's,trues,scorps and funnel webs *(mainly the deadly ones although I have handled lots of big pokies*).
The spider gets zip BTW but it is his spider and if he wants to handle it,it is down to him.
Just my 2p worth.
Tim,is that a big spid on your head I see and you are slagging somenone else off for handling......people in glass house ?


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

reptilesonk said:


> I get a pretty good buzz from handling my T's,trues,scorps and funnel webs *(mainly the deadly ones although I have handled lots of big pokies*).
> The spider gets zip BTW but it is his spider and if he wants to handle it,it is down to him.
> Just my 2p worth.
> Tim,is that a big spid on your head I see and you are slagging somenone else off for handling......people in glass house ?


haha hees standing behind his old nephilia in her web ya plonker:2thumb:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

reptilesonk said:


> Tim,is that a big spid on your head I see and you are slagging somenone else off for handling......people in glass house ?


 Fail :lol2:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

reptilesonk said:


> Tim,is that a big spid on your head I see and you are slagging somenone else off for handling......people in glass house ?


Epic Fail :rotfl:

That spider is now here and while unpacking her she did climb across my hand to get out of the jar to get onto the window she now lives on as large AF Nephilia are very ungainly. AFAIK the only time she has ever come close to being handled. The difference with Nephilia and what you keep is they arent gonna do anyone any damage, their bite is painful but thats it. 

I dont handle or feel the need to post pictures all over the net of me handling therefore encouraging those that are new to the hobby to do the same potentally placing themselves if not the animal in danger.


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*pics*

What you dont see is the 10 minute's of the spider running its ass off until its exhausted then it gets teased to go on hands, arms etc with sticks as ive never known a big fasciata to ast like that-murder getting them properly out of there hides.

Plus if you get tagged theres no way you wont shake your arm and throw it off,


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

reptilesonk said:


> I get a pretty good buzz from handling my T's,trues,scorps and funnel webs *(mainly the deadly ones although I have handled lots of big pokies*).
> The spider gets zip BTW but it is his spider and if he wants to handle it,it is down to him.
> Just my 2p worth.
> Tim,is that a big spid on your head I see and you are slagging somenone else off for handling......people in glass house ?



Well consider yourself my hero for holding dangerous spiders... :whistling2:

And the argument here isn't the fact he's handled it, it's because it's a spider that shouldn't be handled for safety on both sides. If people really want to handle something then handle something a lot less scatty, and that won't just run off your arm.

And yeah people in glass houses etc and all that crap, but i was infact standing behind a web, with no contact to the spider at all.... : victory:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

My plague said:


> Fail :lol2:


 Facepalm time


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Well consider yourself my hero for holding dangerous spiders... :whistling2:
> 
> And the argument here isn't the fact he's handled it, it's because it's a spider that shouldn't be handled for safety on both sides. If people really want to handle something then *handle something a lot less scatty*, and that won't just run off your arm.
> 
> And yeah people in glass houses etc and all that crap, but i was infact standing behind a web, with no contact to the spider at all.... : victory:


How do you know whats 'scatty'?
Just because someone told you? Its not like every individual spider has the same temperament is it? Typical stereotyping!
Ive handled obt's and pokies never been bitten, not even nearly!
I'm not saying everyone should start holding their tarantulas but if you feel confident enough and are smart enough to do it properly then why not!?
It was a bit lame how you lot jumped right down the OP's throat too:bash: he's obviously thought it out before hand!
I think most care sheets and people tell you to never handle for the T's safety but people will still want to do it, so why not give a little advice on how to do it properly instead of outlawing it completely!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

No benefit to the spider but it doesn't stop most enthusiastic people from instantly going to pick them up. 

Anyway, stop being such hypocrites, who here doesn't handle true spiders when they see them outside? I certainly do! What's the difference - a tarantula might die from a fall but then a falling _Tegenaria_ is hardly going to enjoy a fall either. 

When it comes down to it, you will need to handle arachnids at some point when you work or study them, and the only way to get experience is to go hands on. You can read about handling but nothing gets you prepared like simply having a go. If you get tagged then the onus is on yourself.


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> Facepalm time


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

GRB said:


> No benefit to the spider but it doesn't stop most enthusiastic people from instantly going to pick them up.
> 
> Anyway, stop being such hypocrites, who here doesn't handle true spiders when they see them outside? I certainly do! What's the difference - a tarantula might die from a fall but then a falling _Tegenaria_ is hardly going to enjoy a fall either.
> 
> When it comes down to it, you will need to handle arachnids at some point when you work or study them, and the only way to get experience is to go hands on. You can read about handling but nothing gets you prepared like simply having a go. If you get tagged then the onus is on yourself.


The main reason people will likely find is the attachment of 'wild' spiders to owned ones, plus the cost factor will likely come into it also.

Advocating handling of any is irresponsible, you will always have idiots who want to hold them, but compelling or advising them to do so is as said above.

I am willing to bet over 90% of keepers who handle inverts are not doing so for research purposes, they are just doing it because they want to, there is a host of reasons that are usually given but it is just down to the desire, not with any worthwhile reasoning behind it in my opinion.

Saying getting tagged leaves the onus on the keeper is semi correct, but with people being advised to do so by more 'experienced' keepers etc, if not the onus, then some of the blame should surely fall to them, plus if there is a situation however unlikely that causes a fatality, saying its the owners fault won't stop the general public/press wanting blood.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

GRB said:


> Anyway, stop being such hypocrites, who here doesn't handle true spiders when they see them outside? I certainly do! What's the difference - a tarantula might die from a fall but then a falling _Tegenaria_ is hardly going to enjoy a fall either.


I imagine a free falling_ Tegenaria or_ other such true spider is likely to achieve terminal velocity much faster than your average tarantula. As such, the comparison isn't particularly apt.


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> I am willing to bet over 90% of keepers who handle inverts are not doing so for research purposes, they are just doing it because they want to, there is a host of reasons that are usually given but it is just down to the desire, not with any worthwhile reasoning behind it in my opinion.


If you want to bring up a point like that then you need to remember that most people are keeping these animals just for desire! 
If you think about it that way then is it really fair or is there any worthwhile reason to keep any animal in captivity, never mind pick them up?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

pire said:


> If you want to bring up a point like that then you need to remember that most people are keeping these animals just for desire!
> If you think about it that way then is it really fair to keep any animal in captivity, never mind pick them up?


The decision of whether keeping animals in captivity as pets is not my decision to make, nor is it yours.

If you cannot control the childish desire to endanger your pets life and/or your own, then I can say that in my humble opinion, you shouldn't be allowed to keep a pet rock, let alone an animal.

People keeping animals in correct enclosures, with maintained and accurate conditions and looking out for the wellbeing of the animal as the first concern, would in my eyes be more than entitled to keep animals in captivity, people who are aggrovating and endangering an animals life for their own gain, for whatever reason, should not.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> If you cannot control the childish desire to endanger your pets life and/or your own, then I can say that in my humble opinion, you shouldn't be allowed to keep a pet rock, let alone an animal.


This!!!! ...:2thumb:


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> The decision of whether keeping animals in captivity as pets is not my decision to make, nor is it yours.
> 
> If you cannot control the childish desire to endanger your pets life and/or your own, then I can say that in my humble opinion, you shouldn't be allowed to keep a pet rock, let alone an animal.
> 
> People keeping animals in correct enclosures, with maintained and accurate conditions and looking out for the wellbeing of the animal as the first concern, would in my eyes be more than entitled to keep animals in captivity, people who are aggrovating and endangering an animals life for their own gain, for whatever reason, should not.


I do not desire to endanger my pets life!!!
I know there are people who keep these animals as a status symbol or whatever and hold them to 'look hard', I do not want those people doing anything with any animal. 
I am not one of these people _but_ I will hold one of my pets if I feel like it because I know that I am not putting them in danger, aggrovating or stressing them, they actually appear to enjoy it, 
I think its a bit of stimulation for them, its the same reason I handle my boa!


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*nice*



GRB said:


> No benefit to the spider but it doesn't stop most enthusiastic people from instantly going to pick them up.
> 
> Anyway, stop being such hypocrites, who here doesn't handle true spiders when they see them outside? I certainly do! What's the difference - a tarantula might die from a fall but then a falling _Tegenaria_ is hardly going to enjoy a fall either.
> 
> When it comes down to it, you will need to handle arachnids at some point when you work or study them, and the only way to get experience is to go hands on. You can read about handling but nothing gets you prepared like simply having a go. If you get tagged then the onus is on yourself.


Nice reply  I can say I dont handle a thing and you certainly dont have to at some point, I may need to coax one into a tub if rehousing but I wont them put it on my arm :bash:

So if someone gets tagged, your say the onus is on them? Scew the spider that thrown against the wall, why do you need to "have a go"?

Get a hamster


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*handling*



pire said:


> I do not desire to endanger my pets life!!!


Just repeating same stuff over and over, when you let it go on your arm you ARE endangering you spider, whether you choose to accept it if your buisness.

If folk dont want agro dont post stupid pics


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

pire said:


> I do not desire to endanger my pets life!!!
> I know there are people who keep these animals as a status symbol or whatever and hold them to 'look hard', I do not want those people doing anything with any animal.
> I am not one of these people _but_ I will hold one of my pets if I feel like it because I know that I am not putting them in danger, aggrovating or stressing them, they actually appear to enjoy it,
> I think its a bit of stimulation for them, its the same reason I handle my boa!


I didn't realise someone had perfected a system of communicating with arachnids, congratulations.

You handle your animal, you endanger its life and potentially your own.


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> I didn't realise someone had perfected a system of communicating with arachnids, congratulations.
> 
> You handle your animal, you endanger its life and potentially your own.


 Yeah, like thats what I said!
So what you say goes then aye?


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

deansie26 said:


> Just repeating same stuff over and over, when you let it go on your arm you ARE endangering you spider, whether you choose to accept it if your buisness.
> 
> If folk dont want agro dont post stupid pics


So my spider is in danger by being on my arm, whilst sitting on my bed with no where to go but onto a duvet?

Forget it, nothings going to change...


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

pire said:


> Yeah, like thats what I said!
> So what you say goes then aye?


No, your obviously going to stick to your idiotic idea of what is safe for yourself and your animals, so I will leave you to it.

Arguing with idiots never works, they drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> No, your obviously going to stick to your idiotic idea of what is safe for yourself and your animals, so I will leave you to it.
> 
> Arguing with idiots never works, they drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.


So you can judge whether someone is an idiot if they hadle a spider can you?
Ive read more posts on here about people killing their spiders by not looking after them properly than by handling, whats worse? 
I've been keeping spiders for years and never had a fatality, unless natural of course.

Im sick of people acting like they know whats best for their tarantulas (or any animal) and then keep them in shitty rubs and stack them away like a collection of books or something!


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

*sigh* Pain is one of the greatist of teachers (said in obligatory sinister tone) :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Bit silly handling it with such a potent bite :gasp:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Danhalen said:


> I imagine a free falling_ Tegenaria or_ other such true spider is likely to achieve terminal velocity much faster than your average tarantula. As such, the comparison isn't particularly apt.


Exactly drop a daddylonglegs spider out of the window watch it glide slowly to the floor touchground and just wonder off.


----------



## GoliathGabby (Jan 22, 2010)

to be honest i handled a couple of mine in the beginning but to be honest there was always a risk to me or the T so personally i dont think its worth it

ask yourself this would you stick your hand in a fish tank with a scorpion fish and close your eyes ?

if it bites human instinct is to flinch


----------



## reptilesonk (Jun 15, 2010)

Muze said:


> Epic Fail :rotfl:
> 
> That spider is now here and while unpacking her she did climb across my hand to get out of the jar to get onto the window she now lives on as large AF Nephilia are very ungainly. AFAIK the only time she has ever come close to being handled. The difference with Nephilia and what you keep is they arent gonna do anyone any damage, their bite is painful but thats it.
> 
> I dont handle or feel the need to post pictures all over the net of me handling therefore encouraging those that are new to the hobby to do the same potentally placing themselves if not the animal in danger.


Abi
Why are are you slaggin me off.......I do not undertand ?
You need to have a chat with Roy about handling deadly spids love.
ps lovey......no big deal if you know what you are doing.


----------



## reptilesonk (Jun 15, 2010)

Young_Gun said:


> *The decision of whether keeping animals in captivity as pets is not my decision to make, nor is it yours.*
> 
> If you cannot control the childish desire to endanger your pets life and/or your own, then I can say that in my humble opinion, you shouldn't be allowed to keep a pet rock, let alone an animal.
> 
> People keeping animals in correct enclosures, with maintained and accurate conditions and looking out for the wellbeing of the animal as the first concern, would in my eyes be more than entitled to keep animals in captivity, people who are aggrovating and endangering an animals life for their own gain, for whatever reason, should not.


Same as my decision to handle mate.

How about this ?
Anybody know what this is ?
I handled this tonight,,,,,,,,,may not be as bad as a pokie but there you go.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

reptilesonk said:


> Abi
> Why are are you slaggin me off.......I do not undertand ?
> You need to have a chat with Roy about handling deadly spids love.
> ps lovey......no big deal if you know what you are doing.


Paul I have never handled anything deadly.
I can say for certain i havent as i dont particulary want to cause our NHS any further problems from an envenomation due to my health problems. You know i dont handle full stop! I do not have the desire to place myself or the spider in harms way.

I'll leave Roy to answer for himself (when he gets his bum out of bed :lol2, but i will add he's the one with the DWAL. Anything that requires movement etc is left to him as it should be as he is licensed and trained, and doesnt do idiotic things like the one pictured above.

Edit: if you cant tell the difference between criticism and "slagging you off" thats something you need to address.


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

GoliathGabby said:


> to be honest i handled a couple of mine in the beginning but to be honest there was always a risk to me or the T so personally i dont think its worth it
> 
> ask yourself this would you stick your hand in a fish tank with a scorpion fish and close your eyes ?
> 
> if it bites human instinct is to flinch


You could say the same about a hamster, if that bit you, you would flinch and throw it across the room or drop it. 

People dont seem to bother about people holding hamsters when just as much harm could come to the hamster...


----------



## GoliathGabby (Jan 22, 2010)

KaneDragon said:


> You could say the same about a hamster, if that bit you, you would flinch and throw it across the room or drop it.
> 
> People dont seem to bother about people holding hamsters when just as much harm could come to the hamster...


Your right they don't and the thing is if a person is deemed to be mis treating a four leg fury they would have it taken off of them but if it was an invert nothing gets said. 

Then you see the difference between somebody that loves them or somebody that just keeps them as a hobby .

I'm not saying peeps on here mis treat them but it's a very thin line , IMO they should be classed the same as fish seen through the glass and left alone . 

Only my opinion :whistling2:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

If people wish to hold their tarantula or spiders in private then that's their choice. Personally I think a lot of that comes from the fact they've seen others post pictures of them doing so.
Posting pix and videos makes it a very emotive public discussion so if you can't handle the criticism you should avoid making it so public.
And Paul, that's just another example of you posting the very kind of pic you suggested you wouldn't post again.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

KaneDragon said:


> You could say the same about a hamster, if that bit you, you would flinch and throw it across the room or drop it.
> 
> People dont seem to bother about people holding hamsters when just as much harm could come to the hamster...


I keep hamsters as well as spiders.

Ive been bitten many times by hamsters and ive had one proper bite from an old world tarantula.

The reason people dont bother as much over hamster bites (and ive had some nasty ones) is firstly they dont hurt anywhere near as much, infact gimme a thousand hamster bites anyday over another old world T bite. Ive never dropped any of my hamsters when they have bit me simply because its not that painful.

Secondly AFAIK hamsters arent venomous.


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

People are not concerned over their own health in this post, i think the whole point is the tarantulas welfare. 

If you get bit off a T your going to drop it.
If you get a good bite off a hamster, i would reckon you would flinch and drop that aswell.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

KaneDragon said:


> People are not concerned over their own health in this post, i think the whole point is the tarantulas welfare.
> 
> If you get bit off a T your going to drop it.
> If you get a good bite off a hamster, i would reckon you would flinch and drop that aswell.


Ive already explained that ive been bitten lots of times by my hamsters and never dropped them.

Infact i got bitten by a pregnant hamster approx 30 mins ago, as she's due to birth any day...i assure you she was not dropped.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Muze said:


> Ive already explained that ive been bitten lots of times by my hamsters and never dropped them.
> 
> Infact i got bitten by a pregnant hamster approx 30 mins ago, as she's due to birth any day...i assure you she was not dropped.


So if someone said they were bitten by tarantulas before and never dropped them how is this different?


----------



## GoliathGabby (Jan 22, 2010)

Put it this way 

can you be 100 o/o sure that the t isn't going to bite you ? Can you be 100 o/o sure the t isn't going to fall and damage itself ? 

IMO The only way you can be sure is if you leave it in it's cage....

Is the risk worth it 

Peace out


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Can you be sure it isn't going to fall inside its cage?
That would still be the owners fault.


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*jesus*



pire said:


> Can you be sure it isn't going to fall inside its cage?
> That would still be the owners fault.


This is just getting stupid now


----------



## GoliathGabby (Jan 22, 2010)

deansie26 said:


> This is just getting stupid now


Agree totally mate


----------



## xboa (Jun 9, 2010)

coming tomorrow...
handling of my OBT

hope your looking forward to it 

-James


----------



## GoliathGabby (Jan 22, 2010)

good luck 

i can see that you love your T's mate give it a nice big kiss from me :lol2:


peace

PS dont forget to post a bite report :whistling2:


----------



## xboa (Jun 9, 2010)

GoliathGabby said:


> good luck
> 
> i can see that you love your T's mate give it a nice big kiss from me :lol2:
> 
> ...



Lol, i don't actually own one, just like to keep people smiling.

Nothing anybody say's on a forum will stop me doing what i want so you guys just keep arguing :2thumb:

Thanks for all the positive replies (was there any?).

-James


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

xboa said:


> Lol, i don't actually own one, just like to keep people smiling.
> 
> Nothing anybody say's on a forum will stop me doing what i want so you guys just keep arguing :2thumb:
> 
> ...


No...... Hero

:notworthy:


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

deansie26 said:


> This is just getting stupid now


It was stupid ever since people who had no idea of the facts started making crazy claims!


----------



## Applesauce (Jun 20, 2010)

xboa said:


> coming tomorrow...
> handling of my OBT
> 
> hope your looking forward to it
> ...


Oh come on, now you're just asking for an arguement!


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> I didn't realise someone had perfected a system of communicating with arachnids, congratulations.
> 
> You handle your animal, you endanger its life and potentially your own.


You're back! :flrt:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Meh, let him do what he wants...

It's a shame that he wants to but it's his choice....


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

GRB said:


> So if someone said they were bitten by tarantulas before and never dropped them how is this different?


Ive already explained that ive taken a full hit off an old world...have you?

Thats how i know its different  We are also talking about the likelyhood of something being dropped as the pain is that much greater than a hamster bite (considerably so, the risk of dropping, flinging etc is that much greater).

Edit: I think if you want any confirmation on just how painful it is i think RobC has a couple of excellent vids that show just how painful it is for a grown man to be tagged by an old world T...He certainly looked to be in considerable pain immediatley after those regalis and ornata bites.

I was not handling the lugardi when i got tagged, and honestly my instinct was to get in off me in the quickest way possible. Had it not ran from its tub onto my face im not ashamed to say i would have thrown/dropped etc it as a built in human reaction. Luckily her tub was where it was and she ran back. Bearing in mind we keep snakes, boscs etc which also have unpleasant bites and also having worked with various other animals im certain that if someone gets a decent tag from an old world they will in the majority of cases react in a way that is detrimental to the spiders health. All the debating in the world cant make up for actually experiencing something.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I can see your point, my point was more the notion that many people do handle and OK, there is always a risk, but to be all "no you shouldn't ever handle but hey I have in the past and it was awesome/terrible" is a bit unfair. 

I think even the most repsected members of the field (Smith, von Wirth, etc) have probably handled spiders "for fun" at some point, it's almost as instinctive (that people who are curious try to touch) as you say it is to flinch away (although my own response is usually NOT to flinch since I know this usually makes things worse with fangs involved - albeit beetle "fangs" was the case at the time, right down the side of my finger nail!). 

I think the underlying issue here is that some people handle for shock value, others for "fun" or work and others don't handle at all. Surely the amount of incidents where people do handle and get away with it is just more testament to how hard it is to actually get bitten by any spider or arachnid. Hell, I've seen people handle Solifuges and that's something I'm never too keen on...:lol2:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

GRB said:


> I can see your point, my point was more the notion that many people do handle and OK, there is always a risk, but to be all "no you shouldn't ever handle but hey I have in the past and it was awesome/terrible" is a bit unfair.
> 
> I think even the most repsected members of the field (Smith, von Wirth, etc) have probably handled spiders "for fun" at some point, it's almost as instinctive (that people who are curious try to touch) as you say it is to flinch away (although my own response is usually NOT to flinch since I know this usually makes things worse with fangs involved - albeit beetle "fangs" was the case at the time, right down the side of my finger nail!).
> 
> I think the underlying issue here is that some people handle for shock value, others for "fun" or work and others don't handle at all. Surely the amount of incidents where people do handle and get away with it is just more testament to how hard it is to actually get bitten by any spider or arachnid. Hell, I've seen people handle Solifuges and that's something I'm never too keen on...:lol2:


I havent ever deliberately handled and will continue with this because of the risk firstly to myself and then the spider. The bite i recieved from the lugardi was a result of me opening her tub whilst she was rattling around (ive since learnt not to go opening tubs to see whats wrong lol) and she shot out.

My own response with bites etc is not to flinch etc but you can only control this to a certain extent when differing pain levels etc are brought into play.

As was mentioned before, if experienced keepers start advocating handling of spiders then some of the responsiblity, if not blame when/if someone gets bitten falls on them.


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

GoliathGabby said:


> Put it this way
> 
> can you be 100 o/o sure that the t isn't going to bite you ? Can you be 100 o/o sure the t isn't going to fall and damage itself ?
> 
> ...


Can you be sure of anything in that case? Don't be an idiot, infact, the "horrendous" damage you are all talking about probably ends up with the same percentage of fatalities (if not less since not everyone handles them) as any other type of animal. You shouldn't hold any in that case. Maybe you could all jump into the snake section and start bashing people there for handling their snakes.
Would be entertaining to watch you all get owned at once.

The funniest thing is, you're all arguing to get people to think "oh this guy's right" when it's going to change absolutely nothing. Especially people's opinion towards holding their pets.

It's up to the owner, if you don't like it then fair enough, don't handle yours.
No point bitching to other people about handling theirs 'cause it won't change a thing!

Jeez... How many more pages is it gonna take before you all realise there's no "big revelation" coming?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Really wish I didn't agree with GRB but I do


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

bobby said:


> Really wish I didn't agree with GRB but I do


:lol2: How embarassing.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

GRB said:


> :lol2: How embarassing.


It sucks  

Say you think he should die for touching the spider!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

bobby said:


> It sucks
> 
> Say you think he should die for touching the spider!


I think you should die for agreeing with GRB :lol2:

(I am joking by the way, maybe not actually die, just suffer terribly for a long time)


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

garlicpickle said:


> I think you should die for agreeing with GRB :lol2:


I know


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

out of pure curiosity how long has the OP kept tarantula and what is your experience of Poecilotheria?


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

I have to admit I did send a red trap door (Idiopidae thingy) that tried to latch onto my thumb a few feet across a room but she went on to live many years after her flying lesson.

But after at least two biters that made me sorry for some time after the fact I was not about to let a spider that's toxicity was pretty much unknown at the time (and still is?) take a piece out of me.


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*spiders*



Nicky_KM said:


> Can you be sure of anything in that case? Don't be an idiot, infact, the "horrendous" damage you are all talking about probably ends up with the same percentage of fatalities (if not less since not everyone handles them) as any other type of animal. You shouldn't hold any in that case. Maybe you could all jump into the snake section and start bashing people there for handling their snakes.
> Would be entertaining to watch you all get owned at once.
> 
> The funniest thing is, you're all arguing to get people to think "oh this guy's right" when it's going to change absolutely nothing. Especially people's opinion towards holding their pets.
> ...


No one expects one- and I agree this thread has run its course.

If someone wants to handle a spider- fine!
The problem most of us have is with the type of spider being held, have you ever owned an adult pokie yourself? 

If not go back to the snake section before you get owned! 
Im sure folk handle there snakes which is fine but dont advacate letting a extremly dangerous one crawl up there arms unless there very experienced.
Not just them saying they are


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

deansie26 said:


> No one expects one- and I agree this thread has run its course.
> 
> If someone wants to handle a spider- fine!
> The problem most of us have is with the type of spider being held, have you ever owned an adult pokie yourself?
> ...


No but everyone's arguing their point and obviously wants their point to be the one everyone agrees with! :lol2:

Hey, that's funny, I don't even OWN a snake, so you can take that back Mr! I was just saying that most snakes are more deadly that Ts, but yet the majority handle them. It's not a big deal.

No I don't own a Pokie but I've handled one before that I knew 100% to be docile and not an immediate threat unless provoked.
I'm of the opinion that if you trust the spider (and of course yes, the type comes in to it 100%) then go for it. 
No point having a however many pages long thread when each is going to do their own anyway! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Edit: I'd like to just say btw before people comment that when I say "100% docile" this obviously isn't literal!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Nicky_KM said:


> No point having a however many pages long thread when each is going to do their own anyway! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


if everybody thought that way, forums would be pretty quiet places!


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> if everybody thought that way, forums would be pretty quiet places!


Touche! :lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I was going to write and say "people will probably say not to trust the spider" but then I thought to myself...thats exactly what I do when I'm outside collecting our native bugs. :lol2:

I always trust that Theriidid to behave how I expect it to (because of experience) so yeah, it is trust in myself and the spider. Dunno if I would trust spiders venomous to humans quite so much however (e.g Atrax robustus, lol!).


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

GRB said:


> I was going to write and say "people will probably say not to trust the spider" but then I thought to myself...thats exactly what I do when I'm outside collecting our native bugs. :lol2:
> 
> I always trust that Theriidid to behave how I expect it to (because of experience) so yeah, it is trust in myself and the spider. Dunno if I would trust spiders venomous to humans quite so much however (e.g Atrax robustus, lol!).


I would hope no one would go around picking up the most unpredictable, poisonous spider they could find! :lol2: That could result in a nasty situation!
I just think that if you trust the spider, and of course yourself, then it should be safe to handle IF you want to. If not then that's absolutely fine too :2thumb:


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*ha ha*



Nicky_KM said:


> No but everyone's arguing their point and obviously wants their point to be the one everyone agrees with! :lol2:
> 
> Hey, that's funny, I don't even OWN a snake, so you can take that back Mr! I was just saying that most snakes are more deadly that Ts, but yet the majority handle them. It's not a big deal.
> 
> ...


Thats why I stopped reading it ages ago till your reply :Na_Na_Na_Na:

You own no snakes or spiders but have held a tame pokie :2thumb: that you knew was no threat as it wasn't being provoked?
as soon as it was coaxed on to your arm it was being provoked :whip:.

Poecilotheria can be sitting still and not giving threat poses etc but are never docile. There defensive and I can say with 100% certainty that they dont like there owners. :lol2:


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

deansie26 said:


> Thats why I stopped reading it ages ago till your reply :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> You own no snakes or spiders but have held a tame pokie :2thumb: that you knew was no threat as it wasn't being provoked?
> as soon as it was coaxed on to your arm it was being provoked :whip:.
> ...


Hey! We have a Versi and lots of members of my family and friends have lots of snakes and Ts. I just don't have the room for any more, when I do however I will get hooked! :2thumb:

He wasn't coaxed onto my arm I assure you! I wouldn't do that, too risky! It crawled on to me of its own accord, too scared of the repercussions to force one into my hands :lol2:
His Pokie happens to be very docile, doesn't bother with much, although that's when you see it, it hides a lot of the time


----------



## fatJock (May 17, 2010)

Hmmm, must admit - I was planning to hold my avic versicolour and had chosen it because it was one of the more easily handled species. In fairness, I wasn't viewing it as a toy but would like to feel comfortable handling it when cleaning out etc etc and occasionally to have a closer look.

My first Tarantula so I am a total novice but I accept the risk of handling any animals. MY OH's cats have scratched me loads when trying to rescue them from being stuck behind a shed. Surely there is a risk handling any animal - the issue is not taking silly risks surely?

Appreciate that the spider in question was one of the more potent tarantulas however what bothers me is the carte blanche comments that none should be handled. This thread has done nothing but confuse me - hmmm.


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

**



fatJock said:


> Hmmm, must admit - I was planning to hold my avic versicolour and had chosen it because it was one of the more easily handled species. In fairness, I wasn't viewing it as a toy but would like to feel comfortable handling it when cleaning out etc etc and occasionally to have a closer look.
> 
> My first Tarantula so I am a total novice but I accept the risk of handling any animals. MY OH's cats have scratched me loads when trying to rescue them from being stuck behind a shed. Surely there is a risk handling any animal - the issue is not taking silly risks surely?
> 
> Appreciate that the spider in question was one of the more potent tarantulas however what bothers me is the carte blanche comments that none should be handled. This thread has done nothing but confuse me - hmmm.


Im not suprised it has left you that way lol, avics are not so much agressive but can be pretty skitish. If you are going to hold a spider do it over bed for example with it only a foot from the bed so if it did fall its more than likely to be fine. 
Not telling you not to handle it but even when rehousing etc they dont need to be handled :lol2:

Welcome to the forum btw, except this thread its a great place speak to folk and learn about the hobby: victory:


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*location*



fatJock said:


> Hmmm, must admit - I was planning to hold my avic versicolour and had chosen it because it was one of the more easily handled species. In fairness, I wasn't viewing it as a toy but would like to feel comfortable handling it when cleaning out etc etc and occasionally to have a closer look.
> 
> My first Tarantula so I am a total novice but I accept the risk of handling any animals. MY OH's cats have scratched me loads when trying to rescue them from being stuck behind a shed. Surely there is a risk handling any animal - the issue is not taking silly risks surely?
> 
> Appreciate that the spider in question was one of the more potent tarantulas however what bothers me is the carte blanche comments that none should be handled. This thread has done nothing but confuse me - hmmm.


you from Scotland? lol, just wondered with name


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

deansie26 said:


> you from Scotland? lol, just wondered with name


:lol2:


----------



## fatJock (May 17, 2010)

Hehe - thanks for the welcome, definitely an interesting forum :whistling2:

I reckon I'll still plan to handle mine and if I have any near misses with it being skittish I'll re-assess the situation.

Having read up about moving to alternative tubs whilst cleaning etc I just thought it's be an opportunity for me to hold it. Not expecting any affection back but provided I don't piss it off or risk it injury I reckon the spider and I could have a deal.


----------



## fatJock (May 17, 2010)

deansie26 said:


> you from Scotland? lol, just wondered with name


Cough - yes, and I could do with shedding a few lbs :whistling2:

Live in England these days, c'mon Slovenia :devil:


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*lol*



Nicky_KM said:


> :lol2:


You must be from Inverness or something :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

deansie26 said:


> You must be from Inverness or something :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Oi! :Na_Na_Na_Na: No, I'm 10 minutes away from you actually :devil:


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*ha ha*



Nicky_KM said:


> Oi! :Na_Na_Na_Na: No, I'm 10 minutes away from you actually :devil:


Ha ha, thats why your good looking :lol2:


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

deansie26 said:


> Ha ha, thats why your good looking :lol2:



Didn't anyone ever tell you that flattery will get you nowhere :lol2:


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*ha ha*



Nicky_KM said:


> Didn't anyone ever tell you that flattery will get you nowhere :lol2:


Ha ha, what can you say-Glasgow guys just have a way with words


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

deansie26 said:


> Ha ha, what can you say-Glasgow guys just have a way with words


Haha and they're usually too obscene to post on a public forum! :lol2:


----------



## Diabolic Al (Mar 12, 2010)

Im not going to comment on whether or not the OP should have handled his pokie (although he does seem to be taking precautions) but in my ongoing quest to educate people on Tarantulas and attempt to nullify some of the bad press they receive, I invite people over from time to time to see my collection and most will at some stage request to handle or at least see one out of its tank. 

Ill normally oblige with Voodoo my Chile Rose NCF and make sure the experience is well supervised and minimises any risk to the spider, carefully gauging the persons reaction at all times. Tactile contact seems to be an important part of getting over the inherent revulsion and mistrust/fear that people feel towards spiders and even my GF (a self confessed former arachnophobe) will now quite happily sit with one of my T's in her hand whilst i do anything i need to do to the enclosure. Peoples fear of tarantulas is derived almost solely from ignorance and most people who see my T's leave with a far improved opinion of the species as a whole.

Does the tarantula gain anything from it? Probably not, but then does a tarantula gain anything from being kept in an enclosed space 24/7? It could be argued that regular handling will somewhat 'tame' a tarantula and if mine respond well to human contact then i will from time to time let them out of their enclosure and let them have a wander round on anything they care to including me. I recently obtained a P.Regalis and although i feel no burning desire to handle it if the situation presents itself and the spider is in an agreeable mood then one day it might happen. Potency of the venom aside it is normally the Ts behaviour which will dictate whether it is agreeable to human contact or as my GF likes to call it 'cuddles'

My point is that as keepers it will be natural for us to want to at times want to get that little bit closer to our pets and providing the handling is done responsibly and not just to show off in a way that endangers the creatures life then i dont feel there is a great deal wrong with it and as i indicated in my first paragraph i think there are certain benefits to that side of the hobby.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Then maybe you should own one? Thing is if you took a bad bite from one of these you're running the risk of giving the hobby a bad name all because you want to hold it? Let's be honest here shall we, what do you really get from holding it? What does the spider get from you holding it? Try thinking about it in future


 
he's not giving the hobby a bad name, he knows all the risks and people shouldnt dive on him because he wants to hold his pet.

We've all seen this debate time and time again in the invert section people tend not to like handling and the same conclusion comes up, It's a CHOICE for the owner to decide, wether you think he's showing off or not doesnt matter. 

Personally i think it's a great expirience to hold a tarantula and wouldnt slate anyone for doing it, let alone say it's bad for the hobby when quite frankly it's not.

Saying that i'll stick to my chile rose as my pokie is far too quick and scary for me to handle lol, bloody thing teleports.


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

deansie26 said:


> If you are going to hold a spider do it over bed for example with it only a foot from the bed so if it did fall its more than likely to be fine.


 Thats what I said ages ago, and was still met with hostility!


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

pire said:


> Thats what I said ages ago, and was still met with hostility!


 
that's because of all the my way or the high way mentality that seem's to float around these forums, fortunately for us handling is one of the only sore subjects in the invert boards. :2thumb:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

£10 says you don't touch my G.rosea :whistling2:


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*chili*



pire said:


> Thats what I said ages ago, and was still met with hostility!


Not species like POECILOTHERIA thou

PS. this isn't personal mate as Ive met you and your a very nice bloke


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

I would NEVER hold my Fasciata, she is the devil - quite literally :gasp:

Jamie, how's the spiddies?


----------



## LittleMick (Jan 1, 2010)

You know what, I've only got 3 topics on this forum, one of which has been so so helpful it's unbelievable, but reading threads like this is why I avoided them for years. Really makes me sick.

Insulting someone for handling their animal, if he knows what he is doing then so be it. Before you start quoting how much you care for your spiders, answer me this, how many of you use a car, plane or public transport that pollutes the very air that I breathe? How many of you lean on a desk writing on a bit of paper that could quite possibly have been cut from the very trees that used to be your spiders home? And how many of you have taken medication that was at some stage the reult of animal testing? How may of you think about that poor cricket or mouse that is being fed to your animals? I bet you don't give a second thought about them do you? 

Are we really keeping our exotics for their care, or our own fascination? Why keep a dangerous animal in the first place if it can't be handled if you CHOOSE to.

The point I am trying to make is.... if you disagree, fine, if you want to critisize, do it contructively, but don't out right flame someone, it just ends in a slagging match, pisses people off and makes people not want to come to fourms seeking advice from so called "experienced" keepers. Experience to me suggests a certain amount of maturity and I have seen little of that through out this thread.


----------



## LittleMick (Jan 1, 2010)

I lied, I have actually posted more than I thought, my bad. :blush:


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*tamz*



Tamz said:


> I would NEVER hold my Fasciata, she is the devil - quite literally :gasp:
> 
> Jamie, how's the spiddies?


Agree! lol mine was also
Selling many as breeding pairs Tamz saldly as im getting more into dart frogs and its mega expensive 

Keeping a select few, same as yourself


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

deansie26 said:


> Agree! lol mine was also
> Selling many as breeding pairs Tamz saldly as im getting more into dart frogs and its mega expensive
> 
> Keeping a select few, same as yourself


went to the IHS yesterday and there was this guy selling dart frogs

never seen them in the trade before, only at zoos

needless to say i was hooked!

and i haven't even got any yet but definitely going to buy some, he told me how to breed them as well

the 2 species i'm after 1st are dendrobates azureus and dendrobates leucomelas, absolutely stunning!

what species you got mate?


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*amazing*



RAZZ-MCFC said:


> went to the IHS yesterday and there was this guy selling dart frogs
> 
> never seen them in the trade before, only at zoos
> 
> ...


they are amazing for sure, such difference from looking after spiders thou lol. Have plants to keep alive, humidity to maintain and fruit fly's to culture.
Im a trio of imitator "jebero's" at the moment with the male carrying a tadpole on his back .
Setting up a new viv right now and thinking of getting pumilios


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

deansie26 said:


> they are amazing for sure, such difference from looking after spiders thou lol. Have plants to keep alive, humidity to maintain and fruit fly's to culture.
> Im a trio of imitator "jebero's" at the moment with the male carrying a tadpole on his back .
> Setting up a new viv right now and thinking of getting pumilios


awesome dude, i'm guessing that's the species in your avatar?


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*imitators*



RAZZ-MCFC said:


> awesome dude, i'm guessing that's the species in your avatar?


Yeh that's them matey, quite a cost outlay to get a viv going so more long term hobby, and to be honest just more to see and watch lol. I still love spiders thou, just keeping a select few.
Wife is really happy ha ha


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

deansie26 said:


> Yeh that's them matey, quite a cost outlay to get a viv going so more long term hobby, and to be honest just more to see and watch lol. I still love spiders thou, just keeping a select few.
> Wife is really happy ha ha


yeah i said as soon as we left i'm gonna look into buying some

they also had splashbacks as well

then another stall had these ones that were 75% splashbacks but they had blue legs, actually looked nicer than true splashbacks!

yours are gorgeous though mate, really stunning species


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice to see this thread has turned to amphibians


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

LittleMick said:


> You know what, I've only got 3 topics on this forum, one of which has been so so helpful it's unbelievable, but reading threads like this is why I avoided them for years. Really makes me sick.
> 
> Insulting someone for handling their animal, if he knows what he is doing then so be it. Before you start quoting how much you care for your spiders, answer me this, how many of you use a car, plane or public transport that pollutes the very air that I breathe? How many of you lean on a desk writing on a bit of paper that could quite possibly have been cut from the very trees that used to be your spiders home? And how many of you have taken medication that was at some stage the reult of animal testing? How may of you think about that poor cricket or mouse that is being fed to your animals? I bet you don't give a second thought about them do you?
> 
> ...


 
My everyday life is dangerous, I ride horses, ride a motorbikes over 1000cc, feed a vampiric chickens, cross the road to go to the shop and so on...

Going about our daily lives there are loads of dangerous situations, holding a pokies is just plain daft. I personally dont see the fasination in holding a big T, obv if its was life or death whilst moving it enclosure or having to do nessecary maintainance I would have to step up and be prepared to take the brunt of a possible bite, Im sure many others out there would also rather get bitten then see their T fall or get injured or die.

I have held a few of my slings whilst moving them enclosure but nothing that can be classed in the range pokies are classed, holding a 2/3 cm Avic.Avic or even B.Smithi sling is totally different to holding and a P.Regalis adult. I dont feel the need to firstly put the animal through the stress and possible dangers and secondly, I dont have the need to impress or show off. 

Just my 2p's worth, done in a mature and respectable way :2thumb:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

KaneDragon said:


> Nice to see this thread has turned to amphibians


Quick!
Get a Mod!
This calls for a perma-ban!!


:whistling2:


----------

